# Hello from Wetwang!



## FoodieBob (Nov 18, 2013)

Just thought I had better pop into the new members section, say hello and introduce myself!

I love coffee and I live in a small village called Wetwang that is in East Yorkshire.

I've been using a Krups GVX2 until recently for making cafetiere coffee. However I've just bought myself a delonghi EC850 automatic machine for doing Espresso (well, Americano's really) and found that the GVX2 doesn't really work well enough for espresso.

And so a Google search for a better grinder has brought me here!

I think I may have been bitten by the good coffee bug (obsession???) and looks like I'll be ordering an MC2 very shortly.

I think it also looks like I'll be sending back my Delonghi for a refund as reading on here I don't think I'm going to be happy with it. So, I think a Gaggia Classic purchase may also be on the cards (unless anyone thinks the Delonghi will be OK?)!

Cheers.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi and welcome. If you want to get great tasting fresh coffee then the gaggia and an mc2 will be a great pairing in that price bracket. Without wishing to sound rude id send back the delonghi if you can.

Enjoy the forum and have fun.


----------



## FoodieBob (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome. I can definitely send it back (got it from Amazon and they are very good on returns) so think I'll get the box back out and start packing.

I've just noticed that I posted this in the wrong place (should be introductions) so I've re-posted over there.

Good start to joining a new forum! Oops!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Wetwang?

Is that just down the road from Parchcock?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Expobarista said:


> Wetwang?
> 
> Is that just down the road from Parchcock?


I guess and just next to Lower Drychuff


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

I want to live in a town with penis / masturbation connotations too! So boring living in a boringly named city!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

xiuxiuejar said:


> I want to live in a town with penis / masturbation connotations too! So boring living in a boringly named city!


Yep must be tough living in Barcelona!


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Yep must be tough living in Barcelona!


somebody has to do it!


----------



## FoodieBob (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone for taking the P*** out of where I live!









Anyway, old machine has been returned and a classic and MC2 are on their way!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

That"s definitely a good move towards good coffee,learning curve begins:good:


----------



## Lighty (May 31, 2013)

Wetwang ....

best chippy in Yorkshire.

If you're a biker you'll know it too ...

its in the middle of 20 miles of windy road with no cameras and budding Rossi boys

:-D

not far from Spittal or The Land of Nod (honest)


----------



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi Wet,

I joined for just the same reason as you. Currently have a Gaggia Classic but no grinder. Posting so I can reply to classified ads

I'm living in Birmingham, no funny names here!


----------



## sonnyred (Nov 11, 2013)

New member here as well, from sunny Bridlington


----------

